# Maybe Our Refugees Should Be Swedish Women



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> A gang of teenage Muslim migrants have been sentenced to less than two years in youth offender centres for beating and raping a vulnerable Swedish woman at an isolated beauty spot.


Teenage Muslim Migrants Let Off With Wrist Slap For Violent Gang Rape

Less than two years for gang raping a woman. That is justice?

Yes, maybe we should be allowing refugees from other nations into ours, but it shouldn't be people like those who think gang rape is a way to pass the time.

Maybe we should open the doors to the women of these countries where the governments are flooding their own societies with these filthy creatures.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, yes, bring in the ethnic Swedish, Finish, Dutch and Norwegian women!!!
Leave the men there to fight the izslimist trash they let in the country.
Nordic women are great IMO, my mother was one, both ex wives are.
Leave the goats and reindeer to the f**k'n ********.

Oh yeah, I have a Nordic daughter, she is 27 years old, carries either a 1911, 3913, 442 or a glock17.
She hates ******** and certain minorities.
If she had anything happen to her which she could not handle, the perp or perps would be with allahole before they ever got to trial.
When we go anywhere we both carry, she carries all day at work.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Maybe we should open the doors to the women of these countries where the governments are flooding their own societies with these filthy creatures.


I agree! but we need our gov to stop flooding our own society with filthy creatures first!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will sacrifice and house the Swedish National Bikini Team.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Teenage Muslim Migrants Let Off With Wrist Slap For Violent Gang Rape
> 
> Less than two years for gang raping a woman. That is justice?
> 
> ...


Deport the filth as eunches covered in pig feces


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Swedish women are free to go were they want, if they are welcome. You would do right in welcoming them if they are good people. 

But this rape that it is in the original post points to the fact that sweden has soft laws, especially against perps under 18 witch I think was the case here. That is our system as for now, for better or worse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I will sacrifice and house the Swedish National Bikini Team.


Need a butler?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Some hints for us guys about swedish girls


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Some hints for us guys about swedish girls


I love how she opened the video: "I may say some things that sound insensitive or step on some toes, so I just want to say ahead of time. From the bottom of my heart. I don't give a shit"

That's freakin great!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

some tips from 2 other women


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And here are some american youths that survived the socialist hellhole of sweden, here about the nightmares they endured


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And for you ladies, this is how you date swedish guys


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ Bummer from my world view. But, exactly what I would expect from a socialist environment.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Bummer from my world view. But, exactly what I would expect from a socialist environment.


Witch of the youtubeslink was the bummer? Or all of them?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swede, I only watched the first one. She seemed to be proud of being free and liberated , and not needing respect from a man. Quite content within her own socialist walls, which means she actually has no idea what being free and liberated really means, much less being able to live it.

Her preferred lifestyle:

You don't have to show respect to me with words
You don't have to show respect to me with actions.
You don't have to spend your money on me, I will buy... want a drink?
I am everybody's girl and okay with it
I live for now and now concerned about the future.
I love my government because they keep telling me it is all okay, therefore I need no God (The big lie)
Tell me you are an American and I act like one and you get me..... at least for tonight.

Sound like a bright future with a happy ending for Swedish ladies to you?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede, I only watched the first one. She seemed to be proud of being free and liberated , and not needing respect from a man. Quite content within her own socialist walls, which means she actually has no idea what being free and liberated really means, much less being able to live it.
> 
> Her preferred lifestyle:
> 
> ...


well, you really misunderstod some of it. But you gave it a try, so your good 

Here is one more, some american tourist that has been in Sweden


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swede, tell me what you think I missed?

If I was a 20 year old guy from any country, I would party on.
Being a late middle age man, looking at a young girl's future and life choices that are limited by her culture. I am disappointed.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede, tell me what you think I missed?
> 
> If I was a 20 year old guy from any country, I would party on.
> Being a late middle age man, looking at a young girl's future and life choices that are limited by her culture. I am disappointed.
> ...


Oh you must absolutley show her respect. But you dont do it by flowers or pretty words. 
They will not buy you a drink, unless they for some reason owe you money. You show her respect when you dont pay her drink, it might sound strange but that is how it is 
The part about religion is interesting, do you belive in god because the state will not take care of you when in need? Sounds like a strange reason to belive in god? 
She is not everybodys girl in a sexual sence, but usually girls in sweden has a lot of friends of the opposite sex, and vice versa, without having sex with them. Unless they want to. I assume you think that is wrong, and you are absolutley free to have your opinion.. 
The thing about... she is throwing away her future.. I do not connect the dots at all on that one, what are the things limiting her more precisly?
The american part.. well, thats her opinion.

And now Im off to bed, it is 01.22 in the night here


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedish dude, thanks for sharing some insight into your culture with us! The main thing you missed in all the banter is that the very culture you are telling us about is in dire jeopardy... The muslims will take it all away. When they get a majority in the near future; the women in your videos will be stoned on the streets!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I now understand why the filthy little creatures see the Swedish females as fair game.

I take back the notion of taking in the Swedish women. We have enough cultural problems regarding morality.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Judging by the resident example, we do not need the guys, either. Their women are sexual prey of the vile creatures their government is bringing into their country and it is a big joke to the guys that the creatures are confined to the kennel for less than two years.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Not any better here though, is it. Speacially in certain areas of the country. 😦 I wish I lived in a "leave it to beaver" society, where I didn't have to worry about people "scavinging" my stuff or my family members.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I grew up in a Swedish/Finnish community and am one myself.
The bulk of them were either of Lutheran or Methodist faith and attended church.. 
I am second generation American, most of my friend were the same, I some cases, first.
THERE WAS NO CRIME IN OUR VILLAGE!!!
People did not lock their doors either in the car or home.
All my friends homes were clean and neat as were their yards.
The men all worked for the most part either at the United States Steel plant or at Norton Abrasives.

The period of my youth, did not produce a$$holes like those in the video.
The girls were elegant, polite, poised and very pretty and believed in Christ.
They had personal pride and dressed properly, none were the fat cows you see waddling down the streets today.

I guess those "girls" in the vid are a product of liberalism and or socialism.
Let them stay there and become the play meat of the ********. 
They can become the refuse of a multicultural society.
Just throw away bitches/whores.
The country will evolve into another third world sewer with that izslimic trash moving in.

PM, They came here to be free men, to do and act as free men, not subjects of the crown.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gimp, SOCOM, you two should be awarded Top Posts of the Day.

Europe is being attacked due to proximity, but our government is flying them into our country. Will we do any better? Is our nation spiritually healthy enough to ward off such a disease?

Sure, we may be armed to the teeth, but do we have the equivalent of a societal AIDS, where the culture's defense mechanism is blind to the viruses and doesn't fight back?


----------

